# Uncharted: Neuer Trailer zeigt Tom Holland und Mark Wahlberg als Nate und Sully



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Uncharted: Neuer Trailer zeigt Tom Holland und Mark Wahlberg als Nate und Sully* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## Pleasedontkillme (5. Januar 2022)

Da wurde einbischen voraus geplant.
Schauspieler werden eben auch elter und wenn nicht müssen eben die Haare weiss gefärbt werden.

...den neuen Spiderman mag ich auf jedenfall, ob Er passt wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Wired (5. Januar 2022)

Das auch Schauspieler *äl*ter werden ist kein Geheimnis diese Rollenverteilung.....

.....very failed!


----------



## Bandicoot (5. Januar 2022)

Der wird sicher gut, Tom passt gut in die Rolle und lässt Spielraum für spätere Filme. Ich trau ihm das zu,
Filme die 100% wie das Spiel sind, werden meist öde, bestes Bsp. Resident Evil (2021)


----------

